
Ask HN: What tool(s) are you using for managing localizations? - jensgrud
We are maintaining projects across a variety of platforms and frameworks - ranging from native iOS&#x2F;Android, Flutter, Node, React to PHP&#x2F;Symfony e.g. - and need a tool to ease managing localizations across all of them.<p>Spreadsheets is coming up short and all existing tools seem to be targeted towards a specific platform&#x2F;framework (and be super expensive).<p>Maybe we are missing something?
======
new_here
A colleague of mine wrote and maintains
[https://www.localizationkit.com/](https://www.localizationkit.com/)

We use it in a global iOS app and it works pretty well.

